# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Μετρητης υψους με την χρηση laser ?

## triplex

Υπαρχει κατι τετοιο για να κατασκευασω?  :Question:

----------


## electron

Για να κατασκευάσεις δεν νομίζω,υπάρχουν όμως τέτοια εξειδικευμένα laser για βιομηχανικούς αυτοματισμούς τα οποία παράγοντας ρεύμα (4-20ma) ή επικοινωνώντας σειριακά με ένα plc υπολογίζουν γενικότερα απόσταση.Φυσικά από πρίν έχει γίνει και πάλι με σειριακή επικοινωνία με την βοήθεια ενός pc το καλιμπράρισμά του για την απόσταση που θέλουμε να μετρήσει.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Υπάρχει μια κατασκευή μου το μόνο που κάνει είναι να βλέπει αν υπάρχει εμπόδιο με ακτινα Laser. Link

----------


## sgoum

Και εδω
http://www.seattlerobotics.org/encod...110/vision.htm

----------

